# Bubble Dinos



## HansiHansenHans (7. März 2010)

Hallo, 

als Kind hab ich immer so eine Serie geguckt mit so Dinosauriern die Seifenblasen machen konnten. Weiß jemand wie die nochmal hieß?

Also das waren so verschiedenen Dinosaurier. Wo der Chef von denen Runde Seifenblasen machen konnte, dann gabs da noch einen der Tackern konnte mit seinen Zähnen. Und glaub so ein Brontosaurier konnte so tesafilm streifen spucken.

wäre nett wenn jemand das weiß. die serie lief ende der 80er mitte 90er auf RTL früher.

MfG


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2010)

Das hier?
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P--BI_QD_7o
*g*

Diplodo


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> [sup]ich hab schon viel müll gesehen aber das reisst dem Fass den Boden aus Oo
> 
> mecha dinos aus dem all die seifenblasen verspucken und rumtackern und dann hat die serie auch noch ein 1.26 intro Oo
> 
> da ist FLCL harmlos dagegen.[/sup]



hey nix gegen FLCL^^ FLCL is der hammer^^ (wen auch leicht sinnlos^^ und verwirrend^^)


----------



## Damokles (7. März 2010)

Nachdem ich das sehen durfte, wundert mich jetzt gar nichts mehr.
Was ist nur aus den guten alten Zeichentrickserien geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich möchte mir nicht ausmalen, was so etwas in den Köpfen der Kids anstellt
und warum sie später zu Drogen greifen oder sich viel schlimmeres antun, nur um mal wieder einen
Seifenblasendino im Raumanzug zu sehen. Ich denke da z.B. an den 15jährigen, der sich wie Michael Hutchence bzw. David Carradine
die Luftröhre beim Mütze/Glatze-Spiel zudrückt und hoppala...
dabei verreckt ist.

Da ist der Lebensweg doch schon vorgezeichnet.
- Als fünfjähriger Diplodo.
- Als zehnjähriger Drogenabhängig.
- Schulabbrecher mit elf.
- Mit zwölf den ersten Gang Bang auf Crack.
- Und mit fünfzehn liegt er im Kleiderschrank mit nem Strick um den Hals aber dafür mit
einem Grinsen auf den blauen Lippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2010)

xDD Damokles! Damokles!


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2010)

Ich fand das damals lustig ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (7. März 2010)

Mal ehrlich, größeren Mist gibts ja wohl wirklich nicht. Wobei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Pokémon, das sich in Haushaltsgeräte verwandeln kann. Besser gehts nimmer :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. März 2010)

Find die Idee toll ;D

Da wird aus "Handsaugmon" "Staubsaugmon" und ganz am Ende "Nasssaugmon von Kärcher" draus ^^
Oder "Gefrierbeutelmon" wird zu "Gefrierfachimkombikühlschrankmon" und am Ende zu "Gefriertruhenmon"

Die Serie hat potential!


----------



## Deanne (7. März 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ein Pokémon, das sich in Haushaltsgeräte verwandeln kann. Besser gehts nimmer :>



Sowas hätte ich auch gerne. Macht tagsüber den Haushalt und kuschelt sich am Abend an einen. Super.


----------



## Damokles (7. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sowas hätte ich auch gerne. Macht tagsüber den Haushalt und kuschelt sich am Abend an einen. Super.



Batteriebetriebene "Haushaltsgeräte", mit denen man Abends "kuscheln" kann, gibt es doch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Batteriebetriebene "Haushaltsgeräte", mit denen man Abends "kuscheln" kann, gibt es doch schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aba die machen einem net den abwasch^^


----------



## Damokles (7. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba die machen einem net den abwasch^^



Wie die "Haushaltsgeräte", die einem den Abwasch ganz ohne Batterie machen, heißen, brauchen wir hier doch nicht erörtern? 
Das wär auch am Thema vorbei!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wie die "Haushaltsgeräte", die einem den Abwasch ganz ohne Batterie machen, heißen, brauchen wir hier doch nicht erörtern?
> Das wär auch am Thema vorbei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok argument^^


----------



## HansiHansenHans (7. März 2010)

Ja cool danke. Genau das ist es. Mein Leben hat wieder einen Sinn. Ich stand damals immer um 6:30 auf um das zu gucken da war ich 8. Das waren noch Zeiten.




ZAM schrieb:


> Das hier?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P--BI_QD_7o
> *g*
> 
> Diplodo


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2010)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> ... Ich stand damals immer um 6:30 auf um das zu gucken ...



Das hab ich nur für Samurai Pizza Cats, C.O.P.S., M.A.S.K. und Dino Riders getan. *g*


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

> Das hab ich nur für Samurai Pizza Cats, C.O.P.S., M.A.S.K. und Dino Riders getan. *g*



*sign*

Dazu kommen bei mir noch Silver Hawks und Transformers :]


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das hab ich nur für Samurai Pizza Cats, C.O.P.S., M.A.S.K. und Dino Riders getan. *g*



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]M.A.S.K.! das war meine absolute lieblingsserie <3 [/font]


----------



## Raveneye (8. März 2010)

Kenn ich alles nicht, als Kind gabs He-Man Figuren und im TV Captain Future ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

Als ich noch ein kleines Blag war hab ich total auf Power Stone gestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert sich noch wer daran^^?


----------



## Kizna (8. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Als ich noch ein kleines Blag war hab ich total auf Power Stone gestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider nur ein paar mal gesehen. Allerdings hatte ein Freund von mir eine Sega auf der wir das Spiel hoch und runter gespielt haben.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]M.A.S.K.! das war meine absolute lieblingsserie <3 [/font]



Hehe.



Raveneye schrieb:


> Kenn ich alles nicht, als Kind gabs He-Man Figuren und im TV Captain Future ^^



He-Man und Captain Future kamen seltenst um so unmenschliche Uhrzeiten. *g*



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Als ich noch ein kleines Blag war hab ich total auf Power Stone gestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar.



Was ich schade finde ist, dass Jacen and the Wheeled Warriors irgendwie nie in Deutschland lief. Das hab ich mit nem Kumpel immer auf Sky One geschaut (als es noch nicht verschlüsselt bzw. empfangbar war.), dessen Eltern hatten vorm Mauerfall ne Schüssel im Garten auf nem riesen Mast "versteckt". War im Osten ja erm .. nicht erwünscht *g*


----------



## Raveneye (10. März 2010)

Das stimmt meistens im Sommer als Ferienprogramm oder als Kinderwunschfilm ^^

Es gab eine Serie die Fing mit einer Art Mauer an, in der Mitte der Mauer war ein Tor was dann immer aufgegangen ist. Da hat immer so ein kleiner Liliputaner mitgespielt in den Folgen.

Weiss einer wie diese Sendung hieß oder kennt jemand ne Seite wo man alte Serien nachgucken kann?


----------



## Raveneye (10. März 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.

Anderland hieß die Serie.


----------

